# Shelby at 6 months.



## bbeau78 (Jan 10, 2014)

Shelby will be 6 months old in a few days so I thought I'd share a few pictures of her from this past week. She is growing up so fast!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lovely pics, especially the last one of them both peering over the gate!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

very cute pictuers


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So pretty, such a sweet face.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Shelby is so lovely - fabulous long legs and the sweetest face. 
That picture of her and your babe by the gate is lovely.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

She is so pretty - Shelby and your son peeping over the gate is priceless! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Shelby is getting even more beautiful as she grows. She is a lovely, lithe, slender and healthy looking pup!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I just love Shelby!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ditto! Shelby is a stunner, so demure and pretty.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Shelby is so cute love the before last pic...she looks exhausted


----------



## bbeau78 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I too love the one of Shelby and my son Liam peering over the gate. Too cute! 

Shelby goes to the vet tonight as she is having her big girl operation tomorrow  They want her to stay the night so they can do the bloodwork and fasting. I'm feeling nervous about leaving her all by herself!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh our thoughts are with you, I have this op coming up for ruby soon.
She will forgive you & once she is over it - be back to normal, from what people say - the hardest part is keeping them calm in the first few days.
Keep us updated on how she does xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good luck with it, I am sure she'll sail through. Be firm with the rules the vet sets for her stitches, it'll be worth it.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you - it is horrid when your pup is at the vets. 
Hopefully she'll be back home and healing up soon.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Good luck Shelby! It's ok mum, all will be grand!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Good luck Shelby, don't worry mum x


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Shelby is just gorgeous xxx


----------

